# New LGD Puppy need a name???



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay sent of my deposit for a Great Py Puppy today here she is:









Now she needs a name!!!

I like heavenly names we have Angel, Sunshine, we've also had midnight, Star, moon, Ect.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

She is so PRECIOUS! Congrats! How long before you can bring her home?

Names - Halo, Sugar, Venus, Aurora, Cherub, Bless (short for Blessing), Charmin (Please don't squeeze), lil' Stinker <lol>


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I am picking her up March 20th


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting to get a new puppy. For a female, I like these names, Celeste, Sprite, Nova, Spirit.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

First name that comes to mind...Cotton!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oooh, pretty! I like gr pyrs.
Grace, Gloria, Aurora.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

we were talking earlier about Angel's Comet, then I was reading some of the names of to Hubby he liked Cotton, So It will either be Angel's Comet, or Cotton Candy, or depending on what her personality is it could end up being something else completely LOL...I know we had a cat that we called Pain for short....mainly cause he clawed everyone, then we had ass blaster wana guess why???? anyhow no matter what she will be very loved and spoiled even if she is a working dog.


----------

